
20 years ago the last Tu-160 operated by Ukrainian Air Force was cut - app4soft
https://twitter.com/Istoriya_UA/status/1224035122535706628
======
app4soft
_«Military history of Ukraine» artist team_ [0] provide detailed
infographic[1] with all Tu-160 operated Ukrainian Air Force until February
2nd, 2000.

> _20 years ago, on February 2nd, 2000 the last Tu-160 was cut at Pryluky
> airbase... High resolution infographic available here_ [1].

Actually the only Tu-160 (written off), survived from full scrapping in
Ukraine, stored in _Poltava Museum of Long-Range and Strategic Aviation_ [2].
And, as for now, it is the only Tu-160 stored in aviation museum around the
world.

[0] [https://twitter.com/Istoriya_UA](https://twitter.com/Istoriya_UA)

[1] [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qaMzUwt5iHsPOJJ3X9AOv-
WPqcm...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qaMzUwt5iHsPOJJ3X9AOv-
WPqcmyi4BO/view?usp=sharing)

[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poltava_Museum_of_Long-
Range_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poltava_Museum_of_Long-
Range_and_Strategic_Aviation)

